# Handling GLSAs when no upgrade path is evident.

## Budoka

 *aqu wrote:*   

> read security docs next time :/
> 
> ---EDITED---
> 
> first emerge gentoolkit
> ...

 

When I do this it returns multiple instances of  *Quote:*   

> >>> No upgrade path exists for these packages:
> 
> 

 

```
This system is affected by the following GLSAs:

Checking GLSA 201204-04

>>> No upgrade path exists for these packages:

     media-libs/freetype-1.4_pre20080316-r2

Checking GLSA 201312-11

>>> No upgrade path exists for these packages:

     media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4

Checking GLSA 201201-09

>>> No upgrade path exists for these packages:

     media-libs/freetype-1.4_pre20080316-r2

Checking GLSA 201402-06

>>> No upgrade path exists for these packages:

     www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.262

Checking GLSA 201309-06

>>> No upgrade path exists for these packages:

     www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.262

Checking GLSA 201402-16

>>> No upgrade path exists for these packages:

     media-libs/freetype-1.4_pre20080316-r2

```

What should I do with these packages? Delete them?

----------

## desultory

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> This system is affected by the following GLSAs:
> 
> ...

 Start with posting your emerge --info. 

Some of those packages are, to put it mildly, somewhat outdated and at least one is no longer in the tree. We need to know what is currently going on with the system and what is planned for it before giving much beyond rather generic advice. Though, at a glance, it would seem that you might well be in a position where reinstalling would be less labor intensive than upgrading.

Split from "Gentoo Linux Security Team".

----------

